# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  کمک برای محلسبه ی دامنه مشتق پذیری

## HaMeD.DeljoO

با عرض درود و خسته نباشید 
میشه بگید دامنه مشتق پذیری یه عبارت چجوری بدست میاد ?
مثلا : یک تقسیم بر یک بعلاوه ی رادیکال ایکس  :Yahoo (1): 

Sent from my Apple Ipad Air Using Tapatalk

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> سلام.
> اگه به طور کلی میخوای ، از تابع مشتق بگیر دامنشو پیدا کن!
> مثلاً از همینی که پرسیدی مشتق بگیری ، میبینی که توی x=-1 تعریف نشده!
> دامنه مشتق پذیری میشه R به جز -1


مشکل اینه که جواب این نمیشه  :Yahoo (21): 
میشه1 <x

Sent from my Apple Ipad Air Using Tapatalk

----------


## fernando

عاقا من یه چی میگم اگه اشتباه بود نخندید دیگه بیشتر از این بلد نیسم
یک +رادیکلال ایکس همیشه مثبت مخرج صفر نمیشه
پس دامنه آر


فرجه زوج هم باید مثبت باااااااشه

----------


## mohammadi

خب 1 بعلاوه رادیکال ایکس همیشه مثبته پس دامنه r هست اما دقت کردید که زیر رادکال نمیتونیم منفی بذاریم! پس باید اعداد غیرمنفی عضو r بشه

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

این سوال امتحان نهایی 89 بوده , برید ببینید 

Sent from my Apple Ipad Air Using Tapatalk

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

بزار براتون بگم
اول مشتق میگیرید
بعد یه کسر جدید میسازید با مخرجی جدید
بعد اون مخرج رو نامساوی با 0 قرار میدید بعد حلش میکنید

Sent from my Apple Ipad Air Using Tapatalk

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

عزیزم اینو نمیدونستم , دبیر توضیح داد , در ضمن منبع من خود سایت Aee.medu.ir هست

Sent from my Apple Ipad Air Using Tapatalk

----------

